# [Review] Lenovo Ideapad Y510P i5 4200M + GT 755M



## hybridic (Jul 3, 2014)

*This review is for the i5 version of the Ideapad Y510p .*

I will mostly talk about the performance of this laptop in terms of gaming . Please refer to other reviews of Y510p for more details.  
Note - just to inform - "IT ALSO HAS A *VGA PORT* ALONG WITH HDMI " . 

1) LOOKS - Before we get to performance let  me tell you about the looks . When I saw its images on internet it looked like some old man's machine but believe me , it isn't . The color is pure black and not like Silver or grey as seen in some images on the internet . And its actually thin ( not very thin like an Ultrabook though ) . 

2) KEYBOARD and TOUCHPAD - The keyboard is really nice to type on . The backlight is also nice . Well personally I like simple and minimal things so I was worried about the Red lights being too much pain in the eyes but it looks good to me when i actually turned it on . In fact i like it always turned on . Touchpad is really awful , i would recommend to buy a good mouse.     

3) DISPLAY - Wow the 1080p display is really great . On the first day  all things looked too much small as I was used to 720p display only but next day I was fan of this display . I compared the display to my friend's 720p HP laptop and found that his display was horrible in front of this 1080p beauty . But dont get too much exited as the high resolution creates a little trouble when it comes to gaming which you'll find in the performance section .

Nothing more to say about the hardware part ,please look for other reviews.

4) PERFORMANCE - under the hood there is Intel i5 4200M  clocked at 2.5 Ghz ( Turbo upto 3.1 Ghz ) and a GT 755M.
Haven't Noticed any throttling issues so far . The problem is 1080p resolution , you have to switch to lower resolution or put the setting to medium to play at full HD . Playing at 720p on the laptop will be irritating because it looks blurred but you will see plenty of details if you play at 900p .
Below are the gaming tests to show the performance , i am not a synthetic benchmark fan . Note that 30 fps is required for smooth gameplay . 

i) BATTLEFIELD 4 - its not very CPU intensive so the i5 handles it easily without any issues . 
720p - High settings - 30 to 35 fps 
900p - High settings - around 30 
fullHD - medium/high mixed settings - 30 to 35 

ii) Counter Strike Global Offensive - On fullHD and Ultra settings it runs @ 60 fps . feels great .

iii) CRYSIS 3 - this game is real cpu killer . You cant expect to play on Ultra even at 720p.
720p - High settings - above 35 fps 
900p - High settings - 26-36 - drops during firing/more action .
fullHD - Medium settings - 30 fps   

iv) HITMAN ABSOLUTION - not very heavy on CPU or GPU . 
720p - Ultra settings - 30 to 40 fps
900p - High - above 30 fps
fullHD - High - 30 to 40 fps

v) NFS Rivals - game is capped to 30 fps only so maximum fps is 30 . 
720p- everything Ultra - 30
900p - Ultra - 30
FullHD - High settings - 27 to 30


Note - here 720p is 1366x768 and 
900p is 1600x900
----------------------------------------------------------------------
So we conclude from the results that you cannot play on high or ultra settings on native 1080p in todays demanding games . Not a big deal . You can play at 900p without sacrificing the sharpness .And you can always  hook up a 720p monitor/TV through the VGA port and play everything at ULTRA/High , thats what i do . 

I would highly recommend this to anyone who  is looking for good performance at this price . Its a perfect desktop replacement laptop for the price . 
And Yes it does gets heated up ( only during gaming ) but no signs of throttling so far and it wont melt your laptop  . Every laptop heats up during gaming .
Stay away from those ULV cpus and get this .


----------



## bhvm (Aug 24, 2014)

Great going!
Whats the price and Purchase details?


----------

